# Can you find the puppy in this picture?



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Very cute picture! Adorable!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Stinkin cuteness!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

The pictures just keep getting cuter and cuter! I didn't think it was possible from the last one of them playing tug of war! 

So sweet!!!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Cutest camouflage....EVER!!!


----------

